# how much bandwidth am I using?



## Quiltface

I am having a brain fart here folks, I need a program that will total up an entire sites internet usage for a day or week etc...   Like am I using 50MB a day or 1GB type of thing not how many websites they are going to or what they are looking at... and it has to do all protocols not just 80

Anyone have any suggestions, thank you!


----------



## Quiltface

Ntop...  fart had passed.


----------



## Cromewell

Not sure if you figured it out or not but if anyone else wants to http://sourceforge.net/projects/freemeter/


----------



## Quiltface

I did... ntop was the program I was thinking of.

Does freemeter take into account the entire network or just the computer it is on?


----------

